# 2009 NGRC MLS gathering



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

After much thought and deliberation, as well as offers for assistance from some generous individuals, the management of the Tuscarora Railroad has decided to open the railroad up for a railfan day exclusively for MyLargeScale.com members during the 2009 National Garden Railway Convention. 


The TRR roundhouse and grounds will be open on Thursday, July 9th, from 3pm until 7pm. This will allow travelers to explore the many other railroads on tour in the morning, and also get to the Forney Museum later that evening. (And, to allow the two youngest TRR employees to get to bed at a decent hour.) 


Railroad staff will offer hors d'oeuvre and beverage service (both alcoholic and non-alcoholic) during the excursion. Visitors are welcome to bring a picnic lunch/dinner on board should they desire something more substantial. Ample sources will present themselves as you travel to the railroad. 


Please RSVP to TRR management both by posting here as well as via e-mail/PM, using the links to the left. Please let us know of any special dietary needs you may have. 


In the event of an afternoon thunder storm, the festivities will be moved indoors until they pass.


We look forward to seeing you on the Tuscarora Railroad!


Later,


Kevin, Allison, Suzi, and Andrew


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin...and you know Marge and I will be there.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Kevin, 

Do you think there will be time to go on the bus tour in the morning and then get to the TRR from the hotel? I would love to see your layout, and meet you and the family. Will there be maps available at the hotel. 

Regards, 

Matt


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin and family,
Susie and I will be there. Let us know how we can help.
Jim Carter
pimanjc


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The bus tours get you back to the hotel in the early afternoon. (I think the tours run 8 - 1 or 8 - 2). I'm only 20 minutes from the hotel, so getting there after the bus tours won't be a problem. A map to our place will be in the tour book. 

Later, 

K


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin,

Thanks in advance for your hospitality. I will be there.

Again thanks,

Dan


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I and my family will definitely be there! Oh, thank you for going to this extra effort! I was originally pretty "bummed" about missing your RR as I wasn't going to be able to get there until Wed. evening late! It's going to be one of the highlights of the trip!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there, and I'll bring SWMTP along to document the proceedings!







Will Allison be running her teapot?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Kevin.... Kay and I are planning on the trip....


----------



## powlee (Aug 29, 2008)

Kevin
We would love to visit your railroad on Thursday. There is a friend and fellow member also coming over from the UK who would join us. We will not have a car for the convention week but we will worry about getting there later.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

K, 

Me and the family will be there--can't wait!!! 

Matt


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin: 

My plans for attending the Denver convention are still a bit up in the air, but if I do attend I would certainly like to visit your railroad. I'll let you know for sure in a week or so. I wold likely be in the company of three friends who reside in Superior). 

Allan


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin: 
Thanks for the hospitality my wife and I will be there. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin my wife and myself would very much like to join the rest of the my large scale folks at your garden railroad. pete& karen digiacomo


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, my wife and I would very much like to attend your MLS soriee. We are from the Wichita GRS club (same as Jim Carter & Steve Stockham). If we need to bring anything please let us know. We are staying at the Tech Center and would be able to transport anyone that might need a ride to your get together. 

Herb & Heather


----------



## dgtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

Kevin, My wife and I are planning on attending. Thanks so much for hosting. Denny & SJ Taylor


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Kevin,


I am planning on being there for the Tuscarora Railroad MLS open house along with the family, making four attendees in total.


Thanks for opening your railroad to us!


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, I will be attending, along with a friend who is an HO modeler. Look forward to seeing your line. Jake


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin 

Me and a friend would like to drop by. Look forward to seeing you and your family. 

Terl


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

My wife Renee and I would like to make it. Thanks much.


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, Thanks for the great invitation! I will definitely be there. 
Joe


----------



## mewilkinson (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, Thank you and yours for all your hard work on setting this up. I would like to except your invitaion for both my wife Barb and myself.

Thanks,

Mike Wilkinson


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

After some issues in the past few weeks, we were not sure we were going to make the trip.
We have now resolved these issues and got clearance. Thank you for your invite and Judy and I will be there.
I will wear my East Broad Top shirt just for you.


----------



## powlee (Aug 29, 2008)

Kevin
Well we are all set. The three of us will be arriving from the UK on 2 July. Looking forward to meeting other members.


Ian


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
Again, thanks for hosting our get to gather. 

Have I missed it, or have the address & driving instructions not been posted yet?

Thanks,
JimC


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Directions are in the tour booklet, layout #11. I wish the photo was a bit more illustrative of the railroad. It amazes me how many layout sample photos don't even have a train in them! Weird. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

For some reason, I can't edit my post in Safari, so I'll add that if you don't have a tour booklet, PM me and I'll send you directions. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
I want to again thank you and your family for letting us share your home and your railroad this last Thursday. It was wonderful meeting so many MLS'rs that I have only had the pleasure of posting with! The weather was fantastic and the layout was great! This afternoon was definitely one of the highlights of the whole convention!


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, 
I really enjoyed the afternoon at your home and meeting other MLS members. Thank you for hosting the event. 
It was worth the trip to see your railroad and talk with you and all the others that attended. Jake


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
Thanks to you and your family for a great afternoon at the MLS gathering. I'll let you know as soon as the video is posted to YouTube. Susie #1 and Susie #2/3 sure made buddies of each other. 
JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Group at Kevin's MLS gathering... My camera lens got bumped and the autofocus portion was jammed so some of the images are not super sharp....


















Kevin doing an oiling stop...










Kevin's daughter and her cousin playing "Train Tunnel". Kids will be kids...










A neighbor of Kevin's and Terl Robinson...










Another friend of Kevin's, Tom Bowdler and MLS'er Jake Bennett... (WarBonnet)










Kevin explaining the new Aristo Craft REVOLUTION to Steve Stockham










Sandra and "ChiliCharlie" Scherer...










Jonathan and Laura Bliese....










Mike and Renee Kidman... (Treeman)










Richard and Judy Weatherby.....










And the Strong Family....... Susie, Kevin, Allison and Andy.....










Thanks for a great time, Kevin.....


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like everybody was havin' some sort of phun!! 
And I noticed that some of the 2008 MLS name tags came out of the drawer(s). 
Group shot Stan??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Duncan, we also had them at the BTS... great name tags (hint hint forever Shad!). 

Great pix. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Stan. Looked like everyone was enjoying them selves. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a great time! I have _got_ to figure out a way to get to more of these gatherings!! While it's great to correspond here on MLS, it's _really_ great to get to know everybody in person!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin and Allison, thanks so much for having us over. I really enjoyed talking to people and watching your train go around. 

Stan, thanks for posting the nice pictures. 

Terl


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin for holding the 'little' get together. My wife was really taken by Susie. We kept on seeing you & her all over the conference and at different layouts. It was nice to meet some of the people (and spouses) here on MLS 

Herb & Heather Reeves


----------

